# Captive breed Red Spotted Newt



## lizamphid1 (Dec 15, 2008)

I have managed to breed my Red Spotted Newts this year and have a few young, There still in the water and kept outside, they are now turning orange :flrt: and looking really nice. Not selling any yet. but well please with the result on these,as there not breed very often.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

lizamphid1 said:


> I have managed to breed my Red Spotted Newts this year and have a few young, There still in the water and kept outside, they are now turning orange :flrt: and looking really nice. Not selling any yet. but well please with the result on these,as there not breed very often.


where are the pics!!!:lol2:

good result, have not seen these breed for ages:2thumb:


----------



## lizamphid1 (Dec 15, 2008)

Will try and get some pics at some point,


----------



## morg (Jul 20, 2007)

lizamphid1 said:


> I have managed to breed my Red Spotted Newts this year and have a few young, There still in the water and kept outside, they are now turning orange :flrt: and looking really nice. Not selling any yet. but well please with the result on these,as there not breed very often.


 
congratulations on the breeding, as you said this species are not bred very often here.
I have had success with red spotted newts as well this year, and have some for sale in the classifieds
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibian-classifieds/725628-red-spotted-newt-efts.html

Do you keep the newts outsise year round? if so in what type of enclosure?


----------



## lizamphid1 (Dec 15, 2008)

morg said:


> congratulations on the breeding, as you said this species are not bred very often here.
> I have had success with red spotted newts as well this year, and have some for sale in the classifieds
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibian-classifieds/725628-red-spotted-newt-efts.html
> 
> Do you keep the newts outsise year round? if so in what type of enclosure?


Hi Morg
excellent, good to get these bred. some of the adult i have seen brought in from the states in shops are really thin and in poor condition, so its really great news that they can be bred in captivity.
I keep mine outside from early March untill the first frosts and then taken into the shed with temp control so it dont drop below freezing.
Have your turnd orange?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

lizamphid1 said:


> Hi Morg
> excellent, good to get these bred. some of the adult i have seen brought in from the states in shops are really thin and in poor condition, so its really great news that they can be bred in captivity.
> I keep mine outside from early March untill the first frosts and then taken into the shed with temp control so it dont drop below freezing.
> *Have your turnd orange?*


Am I right in remembering that those that take on the orange colouration are moving into the red eft land-living stage, while those that remain greenish carry on as mostly aquatic? I wonder what factors determine that- temperatures?


----------



## lizamphid1 (Dec 15, 2008)

Ron Magpie said:


> Am I right in remembering that those that take on the orange colouration are moving into the red eft land-living stage, while those that remain greenish carry on as mostly aquatic? I wonder what factors determine that- temperatures?


yes the red elf enter the land living stage, im not sure if Morg's have turned orange yet, would be interesting to find out why some stay the adult colour and some orange.


----------



## morg (Jul 20, 2007)

mine have been left the larval stage for about a month now and some are going orange whilest some arent.

I have noticed through my many, many years of newt breeding that its rare that you can get the vivid colouration of wild caught newts in captive bred.
very probably due to the difference in nutritional value of foods eaten by wild newts and captive bred individuals


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

morg said:


> mine have been left the larval stage for about a month now and some are going orange whilest some arent.
> 
> *I have noticed through my many, many years of newt breeding that its rare that you can get the vivid colouration of wild caught newts in captive bred.*
> *very probably due to the difference in nutritional value of foods eaten by wild newts and captive bred individuals*


 That makes sense, and ties in with various peoples experience with FBTs, but I'm still curious as to what stimulates some newts to go red eft and some not- even (by your experience) from the same batch.


----------

